# Anadrol Question



## Jaysonl1424 (Jun 7, 2005)

do u think it is safe to run anadrol at 150mg for 2wks or no.. I know that it is good for one week i was wondering what about 2  :twisted:


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jun 8, 2005)

if you plan on running it alone....no way


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Jun 8, 2005)

alright thanks bro i will not do it... but why it not safe?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jun 8, 2005)

Jaysonl1424 said:
			
		

> alright thanks bro i will not do it... but why it not safe?




because drol is harsh on the HPTA.....therefore, the larger dose, the larger the risk of a high shut down


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Jun 8, 2005)

if u have a shut down is it gone for good?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jun 8, 2005)

Jaysonl1424 said:
			
		

> if u have a shut down is it gone for good?



shouldnt you know all this since you've been doing drol in the first place?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jun 8, 2005)

when you do your anadrol alone, your natural test levels are going to drop......i dont know about you but i like having testosterone in me.........they'll come back eventually but why risk it???  thats what proper PCT is for, and one of the big reasons test should be the base of every cycle.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Jun 8, 2005)

i like haveing test in me as well.  I have always done a GOOD proper PCT my test levles usally get back up pretty high that why i am able 2 keep most gains.  i do not have a problem with low test levles that why i was just asking becaues i have never done 150mg for 2 wks i have only done it for 1wk.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Jun 8, 2005)

i would run test but why run it when i am having good results on it alone u know what im saying.  until it stops working for me im not going to change up my routine.


----------



## Zaven (Jun 8, 2005)

Jaysonl1424 said:
			
		

> i would run test but why run it when i am having good results on it alone u know what im saying.  until it stops working for me im not going to change up my routine.


makes sense....


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jun 8, 2005)

Jaysonl1424 said:
			
		

> i would run test but why run it when i am having good results on it alone u know what im saying.  until it stops working for me im not going to change up my routine.




no, i dont know what you're saying.....you say you're having good results on it alone, then why did you ask if you can bump up your dose??? you wouldnt need to if you're getting good results, am i right???


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Jun 8, 2005)

*.*



			
				wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> no, i dont know what you're saying.....you say you're having good results on it alone, then why did you ask if you can bump up your dose??? you wouldnt need to if you're getting good results, am i right???



Almost right bro.. if im getting good results at 100mg i must be able 2 get GREAT results at 150mg.. but i understand u cant take that doseage for long.. each time i have taken anadrol i seem 2 gain avg 7lb week one of 50mg but then week 2 i need 2 increase doseage in order to gain then i pack on 7 more pounds.  then week 3 i do 150 2 pack on 7more.  that why i was wondering if i could do 150 for one more week before i start decreaseing. since this cycle of anadrol imma do for 6wk instead of 3 this way i have more time 2 gain muscle in 6wk than 3wk


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jun 8, 2005)

Jaysonl1424 said:
			
		

> Almost right bro.. if im getting good results at 100mg i must be able 2 get GREAT results at 150mg.. but i understand u cant take that doseage for long.. each time i have taken anadrol i seem 2 gain avg 7lb week one of 50mg but then week 2 i need 2 increase doseage in order to gain then i pack on 7 more pounds.  then week 3 i do 150 2 pack on 7more.  that why i was wondering if i could do 150 for one more week before i start decreaseing. since this cycle of anadrol imma do for 6wk instead of 3 this way i have more time 2 gain muscle in 6wk than 3wk




thats not how anadrol works......its not like test


----------



## tee (Jun 8, 2005)

Jaysonl1424 said:
			
		

> Almost right bro.. if im getting good results at 100mg i must be able 2 get GREAT results at 150mg.. but i understand u cant take that doseage for long.. each time i have taken anadrol i seem 2 gain avg 7lb week one of 50mg but then week 2 i need 2 increase doseage in order to gain then i pack on 7 more pounds.  then week 3 i do 150 2 pack on 7more.  that why i was wondering if i could do 150 for one more week before i start decreaseing. since this cycle of anadrol imma do for 6wk instead of 3 this way i have more time 2 gain muscle in 6wk than 3wk


Just because a little of something is good, doesn't mean that a lot of the same thing is better. Geez, I sound like a Chinese fortune cookie!


----------



## Bizarro (Jun 8, 2005)

bro, most likely youre just gaining water weight anyway....listen to wolfy or just watch yourself flush your time and money down the toilet


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jun 8, 2005)

Bizarro said:
			
		

> bro, most likely youre just gaining water weight anyway....listen to wolfy or just watch yourself flush your time and money down the toilet



if he's only gonna do orals......var would make a better choice as it is class I (binds strongly to androgen receptor), not that harsh on the HPTA and will yeild more solid muscle mass....not the anadrol bloat.  not to mention anadrol is probably THE worst steroid in terms of binding to the androgen receptor, meaning a definite class II steroid.  But to each his own.......he may like his drol only gains, but its not the safest most effective way to use steroids


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Jun 8, 2005)

*.*



			
				Bizarro said:
			
		

> bro, most likely youre just gaining water weight anyway....listen to wolfy or just watch yourself flush your time and money down the toilet




Deff i am listening to wolfy that why i am asking the question soo that i know waht is good u know.. now u say anavar what kinda doseage would be effective with that...  

i am now 3wks into my drol cycle soo im not just gonna stop... but this will help me in the future..  thats why i am here 2 learn


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 8, 2005)

Does turinabol bind to the androgen receptor??  sorry, it's off the subject somewhat.


----------



## Freejay (Jun 8, 2005)

Jaysonl1424 said:
			
		

> Almost right bro.. if im getting good results at 100mg i must be able 2 get GREAT results at 150mg.. but i understand u cant take that doseage for long.. each time i have taken anadrol i seem 2 gain avg 7lb week one of 50mg but then week 2 i need 2 increase doseage in order to gain then i pack on 7 more pounds.  then week 3 i do 150 2 pack on 7more.  that why i was wondering if i could do 150 for one more week before i start decreaseing. since this cycle of anadrol imma do for 6wk instead of 3 this way i have more time 2 gain muscle in 6wk than 3wk



Bro..You're looking for too much from the D-rol...It would be better to use it as a front load, and then use an injectable AAS.  at those levels your liver will be screaming for a break.


----------



## heavy (Jun 8, 2005)

MaSTa LifTa said:
			
		

> Does turinabol bind to the androgen receptor??  sorry, it's off the subject somewhat.



ALL anabolic steroids bind to the androgen receptor...some more agressively than others.


----------



## big o (Jun 8, 2005)

Well when I used to do alot of anadrol I bought it from the Pharmacy and the Syntex anadrol was about $60 a hundred.....I would use the anadrol the last 4-6 weeks of a 16 week cycle..I've done as much as 5 a day and I had a friend who won the Mr.America title and he also won several best lifter trophies in power meets....He's done as much as 7 a day.....I'm thinking that your body can only absorb so much and the rest just gets pissed out...How much I don't know...I just started anadrol last nite and I'm going to take 1 in the morning and 1 at nite......It's a very nasty compound and Kell mentioned to me to take the Liver?..for safety sake.....


----------



## mojo (Jun 8, 2005)

Kell is probably refering to Liv.52. I always run it with oral cycles as well.


----------



## Freejay (Jun 8, 2005)

mojo said:
			
		

> Kell is probably refering to Liv.52. I always run it with oral cycles as well.



Yepper...Good stuff.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Jun 8, 2005)

deff use Liv52 good stuff use if offtend when doing orals how much it helps i donno yet until after when i get blood work done


----------



## big o (Jun 8, 2005)

Where can I find this product?...I plan on hitting the drol pretty hard....


----------



## Freejay (Jun 8, 2005)

big o said:
			
		

> Where can I find this product?...I plan on hitting the drol pretty hard....



Do a google for Liv-52.  I got mine for like 9 buckas a bottle!


----------



## BIGSARGE (Jun 9, 2005)

Ok Im Known To Be An Asshole So Im Just Gonna Be One. Jayson If You Dont Want To Listen Dont Ask For Advice And As Far As Your Statement That You Always Keep Your Gains Im Just Guessing You Must Have Started Out At About 75lbs Because Honestly You Dont Even Look Like You Workout. Now If You Want To Listen To The Advice You Ask For Then Start If You Want To Argue With It And Act Like Your A Guru Then Be Prepared For The Harsh Realities.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Jun 9, 2005)

lol .......... who said i wasnt listening maybe if u tried reading the convo u would learn alot more.. :0


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Jun 9, 2005)

*hmmmmmmmm*



			
				Jaysonl1424 said:
			
		

> Deff i am listening to wolfy that why i am asking the question soo that i know waht is good u know


----------



## BIGSARGE (Jun 9, 2005)

Your Annoying Me Little Man. You 15 Year Olds Are Really Starting To To Get On My Nerves Its Time To Clean House.


----------



## BIGSARGE (Jun 9, 2005)

Jaysonl1424 said:
			
		

> i would run test but why run it when i am having good results on it alone u know what im saying.  until it stops working for me im not going to change up my routine.


HMMM YEAH DONT LISTEN BECAUSE TEST ISNT GOOD FOR YOU ANYWAY AND RUNNING A SUBSTANCE THAT DROPS YOUR LEVELS IS THE WAY TO GO BUT DUDE YOUR HUGE SO DONT ASK US.


----------



## BIGSARGE (Jun 9, 2005)

Jaysonl1424 said:
			
		

> Almost right bro.. if im getting good results at 100mg i must be able 2 get GREAT results at 150mg.. but i understand u cant take that doseage for long.. each time i have taken anadrol i seem 2 gain avg 7lb week one of 50mg but then week 2 i need 2 increase doseage in order to gain then i pack on 7 more pounds.  then week 3 i do 150 2 pack on 7more.  that why i was wondering if i could do 150 for one more week before i start decreaseing. since this cycle of anadrol imma do for 6wk instead of 3 this way i have more time 2 gain muscle in 6wk than 3wk


THIS COULD POSSIBLY BE THE DUMBEST THING IVE EVER READ


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Jun 9, 2005)

no i deff far from being huge.. as u would say im only 75lbs soo i deff have a long way 2 goo.  Just askest a Q? but thank u for the responce it will help in the future


----------



## BIGSARGE (Jun 9, 2005)

Glad I Could Be Of Some Assistance


----------



## Zaven (Jun 9, 2005)

BIGSARGE said:
			
		

> Glad I Could Be Of Some Assistance


I see you have a Tapout avatar.......Are you involved in MMA..?


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Jun 9, 2005)

*...*



			
				BIGSARGE said:
			
		

> THIS COULD POSSIBLY BE THE DUMBEST THING IVE EVER READ




actually chris is the one who gave me that idea.. he told me his freind did that and had good results soo i figured i would give it a try


----------



## BIGSARGE (Jun 9, 2005)

To Up It To 150 Isnt The Dumb Thing To Say Im Getting Good Results At 100 So I Figure 150 Would Be Even Better Thats Whats Stupid. Usually Ppl Up Their Dose Because Theyve Taken So Much They Have To. And Knowing Chris And His Friends Im Sure Unlike You Theyve Actually Been To The Gym.


----------



## BIGSARGE (Jun 9, 2005)

Zaven said:
			
		

> I see you have a Tapout avatar.......Are you involved in MMA..?


YES BRO GLAD YOUVE NOTICED IVE BEEN INVOLVED IN MA SINCE I WAS 7. TRYING TO GET INTO MMA ON A COMPETITIVE LEVEL BUT SINCE I LIVE IN BUMFUCK EGYPT ITS HARD TO FIND A GOOD PLACE TO TRAIN. BUT ITLL ALL WORK OUT IN THE END.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Jun 9, 2005)

ok.. i was thinking bout getting a membership at the Y but they dont take foodstamps


----------



## BIGSARGE (Jun 9, 2005)

I Really Think Banning You Would Make Me Feel Better But That Wouldnt Be Right Im Sure Its Not Your Fault You Were Born Retarded So If You Shut Up Now Ill Let It Slide


----------



## Zaven (Jun 9, 2005)

BIGSARGE said:
			
		

> YES BRO GLAD YOUVE NOTICED IVE BEEN INVOLVED IN MA SINCE I WAS 7. TRYING TO GET INTO MMA ON A COMPETITIVE LEVEL BUT SINCE I LIVE IN BUMFUCK EGYPT ITS HARD TO FIND A GOOD PLACE TO TRAIN. BUT ITLL ALL WORK OUT IN THE END.


yeah hopefully I be the one to knock out the " iceman ".....lol

eves edwards......has a dojo about 15 mins from where I live, I hope to join there soon...........I've trainded in Aikido, Aiki-jitsu, and some mixed Muay-thai and other similar arts....nothing ever long enough to consider myself an expert or anything....


----------



## BIGSARGE (Jun 9, 2005)

Team Velocity Has A School About 21/2 Hours Away I Think Im Gonna Start Driving Their A Couple Of Times A Month Atleast. I Just Kinda Worry About My Shoulder Injury When It Come To Joint Locks


----------



## Zaven (Jun 9, 2005)

BIGSARGE said:
			
		

> Team Velocity Has A School About 21/2 Hours Away I Think Im Gonna Start Driving Their A Couple Of Times A Month Atleast. I Just Kinda Worry About My Shoulder Injury When It Come To Joint Locks


I know whatcha mean......I've got a torn MCL.....that I never had reconstructive surgery on...I just had the Cartilage cleaned up.....

but I guess if I'm gonna get serious.....I need to get the recon.

I can't twist, turn, jerk, joop or anything along those lines.........One wrong move and I crumble to my knees......


----------



## BIGSARGE (Jun 9, 2005)

I Got Shot In Afghanistan And Had Some Minor Nerve Damage. Surgey And Rehab Went Well And Ive Been Back In The Gym Now With No Probs Except For A Little Pain When I Sleep Wrong. Its Almost Like It Never Happened


----------



## Zaven (Jun 9, 2005)

BIGSARGE said:
			
		

> I Got Shot In Afghanistan And Had Some Minor Nerve Damage. Surgey And Rehab Went Well And Ive Been Back In The Gym Now With No Probs Except For A Little Pain When I Sleep Wrong. Its Almost Like It Never Happened


sorry to hear bout that.... ........from what I've heard nerve damage is usually hard to recover from.?........good to know its goin well for ya.


----------



## DragonRider (Jun 9, 2005)

BIGSARGE said:
			
		

> I Really Think Banning You Would Make Me Feel Better But That Wouldnt Be Right Im Sure Its Not Your Fault You Were Born Retarded So If You Shut Up Now Ill Let It Slide



I'm getting to the point that I'm thinking about banning anyone who comes to the board and does either one of two things.

1. Admits to oral only cycles.

2. Asks any question that makes it obvious he hasn't read our stickys OR the profile on the steroid he is asking about.

The MODs are here to help AFTER the members do some basic research. We are not here to answer questions so that you don't have to do any research.

Even your teachers at school didn't teach subjects until the students read the required chapters first.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jun 9, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> I'm getting to the point that I'm thinking about banning anyone who comes to the board and does either one of two things.
> 
> 1. Admits to oral only cycles.
> 
> ...




well put DR


----------



## big o (Jun 9, 2005)

Big Sarge your a funny bastartd.....I think sometimes these have preset ideas from people who really don't give a fuck....Anadrol will make anyone grow as you know...But if you do sissy ass shit in the gym then you'll look fat with no muscle tone whatso ever....Jayson you als have too eat like a mother fucker...can your body consume 6-8000 caolries because anything less than that is a waste.......Eat,eat and train heavy..eat,eat and train heavy...You'll notice within 2 weeks a solid gain on drol...You have to do test..plain and simple...500 would be a good start...And clomid at the end of your cycle right after your last shot.....


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 9, 2005)

big o said:
			
		

> Jayson you als have too eat like a mother fucker...can your body consume 6-8000 caolries because anything less than that is a waste




I'm sorry, but I really disagree with anything less than 6000 - 8000 cals/day is a waste.  If you eat 8000 calories per day even on juice you will gain fat!  It takes 2500 calories to make one pound of muscle.  Divide those calories by 7 it equals around 350 calories extra calories per day needed to make one pound of muscle per week.  Most people run 12 week cycles.  Say a person has INCREDIBLY good gains on their cycle and they gain 36 pounds which equals 3 pounds per week, 3 x 350 = 1050 extra calories per day to make 3 pounds of lean muscle mass in a week.  This is no where near 8000 cals/day unless you are the size of a bus and your BMR burns 7000 cals/day.  This isn't even taking into account that 1.)  Unless it is your first cycle it's near impossible to gain 36 pounds on a cycle.  2.)  Not all of those 36 pounds are muscle, much of it will be water and sugar stores.  I'm sure people will disagree with me on this, but this is just my two cents on the subject.  I do eat a crapload each time i'm on cycle, but honestly, I never ever will eat 8000 calories per day on a cycle.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 9, 2005)

big o said:
			
		

> And clomid at the end of your cycle right after your last shot.....




I wouldn't start to run clomid until about 2 weeks after my last shot of test if you're using en or cyp


----------



## Zaven (Jun 9, 2005)

MaSTa LifTa said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but I really disagree with anything less than 6000 - 8000 cals/day is a waste.  If you eat 8000 calories per day even on juice you will gain fat!  It takes 2500 calories to make one pound of muscle.  Divide those calories by 7 it equals around 350 calories extra calories per day needed to make one pound of muscle per week.  Most people run 12 week cycles.  Say a person has INCREDIBLY good gains on their cycle and they gain 36 pounds which equals 3 pounds per week, 3 x 350 = 1050 extra calories per day to make 3 pounds of lean muscle mass in a week.  This is no where near 8000 cals/day unless you are the size of a bus and your BMR burns 7000 cals/day.  This isn't even taking into account that 1.)  Unless it is your first cycle it's near impossible to gain 36 pounds on a cycle.  2.)  Not all of those 36 pounds are muscle, much of it will be water and sugar stores.  I'm sure people will disagree with me on this, but this is just my two cents on the subject.  I do eat a crapload each time i'm on cycle, but honestly, I never ever will eat 8000 calories per day on a cycle.


prisoners prove the fact that ya don't need all those calories.....


----------



## big o (Jun 10, 2005)

yea but none of them are freaky big....


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 10, 2005)

big o said:
			
		

> yea but none of them are freaky big....




i doubt prisoners get much quality protein.


----------



## Zaven (Jun 10, 2005)

big o said:
			
		

> yea but none of them are freaky big....


they would be if they had gear on hand............with there existing diet


----------



## DragonRider (Jun 11, 2005)

Zaven said:
			
		

> prisoners prove the fact that ya don't need all those calories.....


Someone else in the prison is going without food so that those guys can get enough calories. Additionally, most prisons have a commissary. They eat a lot more than you think.

Unfortuneately, they also get gear in prison. Drugs are big business in prison.


----------



## Zaven (Jun 11, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Someone else in the prison is going without food so that those guys can get enough calories. Additionally, most prisons have a commissary. They eat a lot more than you think.
> 
> Unfortuneately, they also get gear in prison. Drugs are big business in prison.


have you been to prison..?


----------



## DragonRider (Jun 11, 2005)

Zaven said:
			
		

> have you been to prison..?


I've worked in/around one.


----------



## Zaven (Jun 11, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> I've worked in/around one.


Kool.....


----------



## steve0085 (Jun 11, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Someone else in the prison is going without food so that those guys can get enough calories. Additionally, most prisons have a commissary. They eat a lot more than you think.
> 
> Unfortuneately, they also get gear in prison. Drugs are big business in prison.


I hear they can get McDonalds inside.  LOL  like cheeseburger eddie.


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 11, 2005)

MaSTa LifTa said:
			
		

> I wouldn't start to run clomid until about 2 weeks after my last shot of test if you're using en or cyp



correct on that...pct should be at the minimum 2 weeks after last shot.


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 11, 2005)

as for the caloric intake 6-8000 calories is a shit load of calories.  You have to be pretty big in frame in order to get that amount in and make it useful


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 11, 2005)

Yay!, "o" agrees with me


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 11, 2005)

Or at least do alot of cardio to burn some of that shit off.  Half of that will turn to fat.  The guys on the tour de france take in about 6000 calories a day but damn they are constantly moving.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 11, 2005)

O said:
			
		

> The guys on the tour de france take in about 6000 calories a day but damn they are constantly moving.




Now those guys are athletes.  I can't even imagine that much cycling.


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 11, 2005)

MaSTa LifTa said:
			
		

> Now those guys are athletes.  I can't even imagine that much cycling.



Bro i hate riding the stationary bike....i couldn't imagine what they go through


----------



## steve0085 (Jun 11, 2005)

O said:
			
		

> Bro i hate riding the stationary bike....i couldn't imagine what they go through


I could still kick their asses!!                            :sniper:


----------



## DragonRider (Jun 11, 2005)

steve0085 said:
			
		

> I could still kick their asses!!                            :sniper:


Bwahahahahahahaha

Yes, but they have enough endurance to last through a very long beating.


----------



## steve0085 (Jun 11, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Bwahahahahahahaha
> 
> Yes, but they have enough endurance to last through a very long beating.


Aye, but endurance doesn't come into play when one is unconcious.  
All this violent talk goes against my ninja ways, must be roid rage


----------

